# pictures of Aruban Resort



## Larry (Feb 23, 2010)

Here are pictures of the Aruban resort including owners at party this week getting ready for the re-opening of resort. You can also see Royal resort staff in these pictures as they get resort fully operational by next week.

http://rich.org/arubanparty


----------



## chrisnwillie (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for the photos Larry. I leave for PLBR in 4 days and I always attend the BB party at Amsterdam Manor and I was amazed at how many of the people I recognized. 

I certainly wish all the owners well here.


----------



## Larry (Feb 23, 2010)

Have a great time at Playa Linda our favorite resort in Aruba!!!!! 

We own 5 weeks there including week 11 unit 605 but have it rented out. You can say hello to our renters there and maybe we can meet up some day if we actually use week 11 with our fantastic view from 605.


----------



## chrisnwillie (Feb 24, 2010)

Week 10, I'm below your unit in 507, but week 11, I'm in Lanai 58...the one bedroom right there on the sidewalk/beach....we're a friendly bunch....we sit out there and chat away with everyone. I hope one of these years, you'll actually USE your unit and come week 11! We leave this Sunday.....that's if JFK can re-coup in time after this snowstorm.


----------

